# XV-LX70 vs Lemax LX70



## asd1800 (Jan 9, 2014)

I want to buy xenon searchlights, but I can not determine the choice I choose between the XE-LX70 and Lemax LX70. I have carefully read the topic "New Xeray XV-LX70. Killer Polarion PH50.", But I did not understand the difference between the XV-LX70 and LEMAX LX70. Body, reflector in both models makes Lemax, is the only difference in the bulb - the XV it is more durable and therefore more expensive, it is logical. 
But I have a question how different bulbs affect the quality, strength and range of light. Explain to me what the difference is these searchlights...


----------



## tonkem (Jan 9, 2014)

They are one in the same: XeVision™ has teamed up with LEMAX®, an acclaimed European company, that designs remarkable high-end military searchlights, manufactured to the highest quality and standards in order to comply with the requirements of the relevant European and USA technical standards, such as electrical, mechanical, impact as well as safety requirements. 

From their website above. Lemax is a European company that helped design the light, at least it looks like that. 

There are 2 models the LX50 and LX70 for short, actual is *XeRay™ XV-LX70 and **XeRay™ XV-LX50
*


asd1800 said:


> I want to buy xenon searchlights, but I can not determine the choice I choose between the XE-LX70 and Lemax LX70. I have carefully read the topic "New Xeray XV-LX70. Killer Polarion PH50.", But I did not understand the difference between the XV-LX70 and LEMAX LX70. Body, reflector in both models makes Lemax, is the only difference in the bulb - the XV it is more durable and therefore more expensive, it is logical.
> But I have a question how different bulbs affect the quality, strength and range of light. Explain to me what the difference is these searchlights...


----------



## XeRay (Jan 9, 2014)

tonkem said:


> They are one in the same: XeVision™ has teamed up with LEMAX®, an acclaimed European company, that designs remarkable high-end military searchlights, manufactured to the highest quality and standards in order to comply with the requirements of the relevant European and USA technical standards, such as electrical, mechanical, impact as well as safety requirements.
> 
> From their website above. Lemax is a german company that helped design the light, at least it looks like that.
> 
> ...



Actually on the the XV-LX70 we use a high wattage rated bulb and a special igniter socket, our Proprietary XeSparQ. 
From Lemax this is an option, not standard (D1S is standard). Also Lemax is a Czech company not German.


----------



## tonkem (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry about that, I saw that it said European but had German on the mind  



XeRay said:


> Actually on the the XV-LX70 we use a high wattage rated bulb and a special igniter socket, our Proprietary XeSparQ.
> From Lemax this is an option, not standard (D1S is standard). Also Lemax is a Czech company not German.


----------



## asd1800 (Jan 10, 2014)

XeRay said:


> Actually on the the XV-LX70 we use a high wattage rated bulb and a special igniter socket, our Proprietary XeSparQ.
> From Lemax this is an option, not standard (D1S is standard). Also Lemax is a Czech company not German.




Thanks for the answer. I know that the bulb and ballast it uses different (XV uses the DL50, and Lenax D1S), but how it affects the power and range of the beam.
It would be nice to see the test photos in real conditions


----------



## XeRay (Jan 10, 2014)

asd1800 said:


> Thanks for the answer. I know that the bulb and ballast it uses different (XV uses the DL50, and Lenax D1S), but how it affects the power and range of the beam.
> It would be nice to see the test photos in real conditions



The difference when new would be minimal if any, visually (human eye) speaking. 
Its the long term bulb life and lumens maintenance over time, that would make a difference. 
Also, the D1S bulb is much more difficult to replace, than just the DL50 bulb.


----------



## Patt (Apr 30, 2014)

XeRay said:


> Actually on the the XV-LX70 we use a high wattage rated bulb and a special igniter socket, our Proprietary XeSparQ.
> From Lemax this is an option, not standard (D1S is standard). Also Lemax is a Czech company not German.



Is there a price-difference between both...LX70's? XeRay and Lemax? :huh2:


----------

